# Spotted in Glasgow city centre



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jun 2013)

Was in town yesterday, spotted this, thought you would like to see it


----------



## redcard (22 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Was in town yesterday, spotted this, thought you would like to see it



Hmm, wonder if that tree's still standing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jun 2013)

Here's another picture, had to upgrade flashplayer first


----------



## currystomper (22 Jun 2013)

It must be a regular in Glasgow! I saw it on the morning of the 11th of June in Glasgow city center, it was ridden by a couple and has a high pole at the back with a flashing light at the top.

CS


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jun 2013)

currystomper said:


> It must be a regular in Glasgow! I saw it on the morning of the 11th of June in Glasgow city center, it was ridden by a couple and has a high pole at the back with a flashing light at the top.
> 
> CS


Do you think it's the same one? I saw the pole one during the winter, on the riverside. This one did not have a pole attached.
The other one was ridden by a middle aged couple with dark hair, I thought I heard them speaking a latin language.


----------



## currystomper (22 Jun 2013)

...I seem to remember a yellow something on the back of the bike - so it looks like the same one. But, maybe there are two!!

....had a look at the Kinetic web site - the local recumbent bike shop and they don't seem to sell this type of recumbent so seems unlikely there are two tandem small wheels recumbents ridden by a middle aged couple in Glasgow


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jun 2013)

I am not sure about this one, it has the basic freme shape and supports of a Rans Screamer, but the solid seats and rear handlebar assembly are wrong (but could be modifications?)


----------



## starhawk (23 Jun 2013)

The front fender is oddly mounted has the owner mounted it that way for a purpose, one wonder


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jun 2013)

Front fender is like that because there are no quality 406 mudgards available so you end op buying a 559 or 700C which gives this appearance. My Street Machine has the same


----------



## BenM (23 Jun 2013)

saw that at some lights in Glasgow the other week - only 1 pilot on board at the time... Port Dundas Road Jct. Cowcaddens road.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jun 2013)

That would put it at the right side of the City for Ben and Kinetics territory


----------



## starhawk (24 Jun 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Front fender is like that because there are no quality 406 mudgards available so you end op buying a 559 or 700C which gives this appearance. My Street Machine has the same


 

Of course there are quality mudguards for 20" wheels, most trikes have that size and BMX bikes have that size the trike mudguard may be hard to get as they are sold as sets but the BMX would be available


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jun 2013)

I did say quality!

Mosttrikes have custom made guards with individual shapes and fittings
The Trikefenders on my Gekko are incompatible on my Catrike Expedition and at £100 I am not buying a full set for a single front mudguard

BMX are also rare, and all tend to be wide.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jun 2013)

It's a South American-made Zohrer 'Beagle',upon which a couple - maybe Spanish - _were_ riding around the world ...

No idea of it was them, as their blog seems to stop about 2008 ... but the journey was planned for 10 years !


*Team Brand Model *
*Description*
*

*
Tandem ZÖHRER 
Tandem recumbent, steel box, group 27 gears, disc brakes and V-brakes, clipless pedals.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jun 2013)

Scoosh said:


> It's a South American-made Zohrer 'Beagle',upon which a couple - maybe Spanish - _were_ riding around the world ...
> 
> No idea of it was them, as their blog seems to stop about 2008 ... but the journey was planned for 10 years !


 
Well, it could be that couple: when I crossed paths with them in the winter, I heard them speaking a Latin American language.
Could not take a picture then, as I was riding the opposite way along the clydeside.
Maybe they like it so much in Glasgow, they are staying* *


----------

